# My violin and cello composition



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Any feedback welcomed. Especially constructive criticism, though I am not going to change anything (it is already uploaded to Youtube), but I would like to know what I can do better in similar compositions in the future.

Also, please tell me if you like it or not.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't have perfect pitch, but I reckon C major or F major? Heh.

I couldn't comment on anything more than the fact that you should try building on it with more orchestral instruments! There's a whole ton of space for a flute to play a more "central" melody, leaving the violin as an instrument acting in counterpoint. There's even more space for a woodwind section to embelish the song or backup the melody!

Of course, I get that "Violins of Peace" should have a rather light feel to it, so all in all it's pretty damn good. But yes, that flute will definitely add to the colour which you are trying to achieve!

Also, perhaps you could give me some feedback on mine? 
http://www.talkclassical.com/44425-what-do-you-think.html


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

As always, I'd love to know what VSTs you used in this audio!

It's a beautiful piece, to be sure. There's nothing at all unpleasant about the work of music. If I offer any constructive criticism, it would be to continue in the direction you're heading


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mediumaevum said:


> Any feedback welcomed. Especially constructive criticism, though I am not going to change anything (it is already uploaded to Youtube), but I would like to know what I can do better in similar compositions in the future.
> 
> Also, please tell me if you like it or not.


I really like it, although I must admit that in the back off my mind somehow it's sounding familiar .


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

It is a good piece and I kind of agree with Sam that you should just continue as you are, the only criticism I think I can give is I think the cello is good in parts but a bit too lost behind the violin, if that's what you were intending then that's fine  Otherwise a short solo part for the cello, maybe in the beginning then add the violin after the theme has been stated in the Cello.


----------

